# Festplatte kleiner erkannt als richtig

## suuzie

Hallo! 

df -h zeigt mir an, dass meine Platte nur ca. 115 GB hat (/dev/sda3             111G   96G   16G  87% /), obwohl meine Platte 200GB groß sein sollte. Es handelt sich um eine S-ATA Maxtor 6V200E0   Version: VA11. Es gibt keinen unpartitionierten Bereich. Weiß jemand, woran das liegt?

Danke!

----------

## kurt

hallo,

willkommen im forum.

df zeigt nur die gemounteten partischen an.

fdisk zeig alle partischen an, jedoch nicht wieviel noch frei ist.

ein rumspielen mit fdisk ist gefärlich!

gruss

kurt

----------

## smg

 *kurt wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> willkommen im forum.
> 
> df zeigt nur die gemounteten partischen an.
> ...

 

Nimm lieber cfdisk.  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## doedel

bei 

```
fdisk -l /dev/sdX
```

 findest du keine partition mehr, die noch nicht gemountet wurde?

(mit /etc/mtab vergleichen)

ja, cfdisk ist besser  :Smile: 

----------

## Raistlin

 *doedel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja, cfdisk ist besser 

 

Warmduscher! Du benutzst wohl auch noch Genkernel oder?   :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## doedel

nein, das nicht. und fdisk ist auch kein problem, aber cfdisk ist einfacher.

aber was mich nun mehr interessiert, ist die frage, ob er es nun hinbekommen hat.

bin nämlich auch auf der suche nach einer zweiten festplatte (soll so um die grösse sein) und wenns da probleme gäbe, wär ich nicht so angetan....

----------

## suuzie

Hallo! Auf der Festplatte gibt es 3 Partitionen und keinen unpartionierten Bereich mehr. Die Partitionen sind eine boot-Partition mit 30MB, die zweite ist eine swap-Partiton mit 2GB und die 3. ist die root-Partition mit 111GB, macht insgesamt 113GB und nicht 200. Es gitb also definitiv keine ungemounteten Partitionen und trotzdem fehlen 87GB... Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

## borsdel

bitte ein 

```
dmesg |grep sda

fdisk -l
```

 posten

@all cfdisk mag mehr mit menu und *aber nur auf den ersten blick* übersichtlicher sein, kann fdisk aber nicht ersetzen, da dieses auch fehler und andere stumpfsinnigkeiten des users ignoriert - und manchmal muss da sein bzw. kommt man net drumrum...

mfg borsdel

----------

## suuzie

dmesg |grep sda

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

SCSI device sda: 268435455 512-byte hdwr sectors (137439 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 268435455 512-byte hdwr sectors (137439 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

Adding 16193512k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:16193512k

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 137.4 GB, 137438952960 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 16709 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          32      257008+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              33        2048    16193520   83  Linux

/dev/sda3            2049       16709   117764482+  83  Linux

----------

## dakjo

An was für einen Controller hängt den deine Platte?

Ich hab hier genug HDDs grösser 200GB und die werden alle wunderbar richtig erkannt.

----------

## De Beukelaer

ist 137GB nicht eine dieser netten Grenzen wie 512MB,  2GB und 80GB?

Dann könnte ein BIOS-Update helfen

----------

## musv

Linux ignoriert normalerweise BIOS-Begrenzungen dieser Art, da die Festplattendaten direkt vom Kerneltreiber und nicht vom BIOS übernommen werden.

Ich hatte selbst schon mal an einem Rechner zu tun, auf dem ein Suse und ein WinXP installiert waren. Das WinXP hatte 128 GB oder so erkannt, das Suse 200 GB. 

Und Serial-ATA läßt eigentlich darauf schließen, daß das Motherboard ausreichend aktuell sein sollte, damit diese Probleme nicht auftreten.

----------

## suuzie

Es ist ein nvidia-controller (nForce4)

Das Motherboard: GA-K8N Pro-SLI von Gigabyte

----------

## Anarcho

Ich meine das manche Platten einen Jumper haben um die Kapazität zu drosseln zwecks Kombatibiliät.

Überprüf dochmal ob deine Platte so etwas hat.

----------

## juwe

Maxtor-Platten der 6V-Serie scheinen Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit dem nForce4 zu haben.

Möglicherweise hilft es, die Platte mittels Jumper vom SATAII- in den SATAI-Modus umszustellen.

----------

## suuzie

Habe neu gejumpert, leider immer noch  :Sad: 

Disk /dev/sda: 137.4 GB, 137438952960 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 16709 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          32      257008+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2              33        2048    16193520   83  Linux

/dev/sda3            2049       16709   117764482+  83  Linux

Danke trotzdem für die Ideen soweit!

----------

## think4urs11

Versuch mal die Werte die BIOS/SATA-Controller liefern hart zu überschreiben, ggf. klappt das ja

```
cfdisk -z -c 395136 -h 16 -c 63 /dev/sda
```

obige Werte stammen von http://maxtor.com/_files/maxtor/de_de/documentation/quick_specs/diamondmax_10_quickspec_sata.pdf und lt Maxtor enthält das pdf die quickspecs für genau deine 6V200E0 auch wenns dort M0/S0 heißt.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi suuzie!

Ist der richtige SATA-Treiber im Kernel?

```
# lspci | grep 'SATA'
```

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 'SATA'
```

Prüfe einfach mal ob dein Jumper (der die Platte auf SataI beschränken soll) richtig herrum drin steckt.

Das klingt jetzt ganz dumm. Aber ich mein es ernst. Bei meiner Matrox-Platte ist mir das vor kurzem passiert! Die hat einen Jumper, der nicht überbrückte wenn man ihn mit den Kopf zuerst reinsteckt.

Sowas hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.

*Mir ist jetzt ganz egal wie das klingt*

Good Luck!

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hattest du die Platte schonmal mit voller Kapazität in Betrieb?

Wenn nicht: Vielleicht liegt ja ein echtes Hardwareproblem vor; soll es ja auch geben.

----------

## Zickenbaendiger

Hi,

es liegt vor allem auch daran, das 200 GB nicht wirklich 200 GB sind. Das sieht man an der Umrechnung 1024 Kbyte = 1MB, dann Rechne das mal hoch auf deine 200er Platte dann weisst du wo der Rest Speicher geblieben ist. Das kannst du auch gut bei einer normalen DVD sehen, die hat eine Speicherkapazität von echten 4.4 GB und nicht wie angegeben 4.7 GB.

Gruß Klaus

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Zickenbaendiger wrote:*   

> es liegt vor allem auch daran, das 200 GB nicht wirklich 200 GB sind.

 

Doch, 200 GB sind 200 GB. "Giga" ist definiert als 10^9 und so passt das auch.

 *Quote:*   

> Das sieht man an der Umrechnung 1024 Kbyte = 1MB

 

Das ist falsch. Für den Faktor 1024 werden spezielle Einheiten verwendet; das heißt dann nicht mehr MB, sondern MiB. 1024 KiB sind also ein MiB.

Aber das hat mit dem konkreten Fall wahrscheinlich nichts zu tun, denn die hier verwendeten Linux-Tools rechnen mit den genormten, richtigen Einheiten; siehe hier:

 *suuzie wrote:*   

> Disk /dev/sda: 137.4 GB, 137438952960 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 16709 cylinders

 

Es rechnet also (völlig korrekt) 137438952960 zu 137.4 GB um. Der entsprechende Wert mit Faktor 1024 wäre: 128GiB

 *Quote:*   

> Das kannst du auch gut bei einer normalen DVD sehen, die hat eine Speicherkapazität von echten 4.4 GB und nicht wie angegeben 4.7 GB.

 

Das siehst du falsch. Es sind echte 4,7 GB. Oder eben (echte) 4,4GB.

----------

## schachti

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist falsch. Für den Faktor 1024 werden spezielle Einheiten verwendet; das heißt dann nicht mehr MB, sondern MiB. 1024 KiB sind also ein MiB.
> 
> 

 

Naja, so ganz richtig ist das nicht. Historisch gesehen wurde bis 1998/1999 kB immer für 1024 B geschrieben, und die Industrie hat das bis heute aus marketingtechnischen Gründen beibehalten. Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bin%C3%A4rpr%C3%A4fixe: "Traditionell wurden aufgrund der ähnlichen Größenverhältnisse für einige Zweierpotenzen Präfixe benutzt, die den bereits standardisierten Tausender-Präfixen am nächsten kamen. Diese Bezeichnungsweise ist auch heute noch die meistgenutzte, obwohl sie gegenüber den Binärpräfixen den Nachteil hat, uneindeutig zu sein."

----------

## firefly

Zickenbaendiger, TheSmallOne: ihr habt beide recht aber nicht 100%ig  :Wink: 

200GB sind 200GB da GB 10^9 enspricht.

Nur das problem ist, das die Rechner, bzw. das OS die Größen in GiB angeben(auser fdisk und co die rechnen das in GB um).

z.b. 

```
df -h
```

 gibt die größen in vielfachen von 1024 an

mit

```
df -H
```

 kann man df sagen das es die SI einheit nehmen soll(vielfaches von 1000).

@Zickenbaendiger: wenn ich die 200GB in GiB umrechne komme ich auf  186.2645149 GiB.

Also deutlich mehr als die 137GB.

TheSmallOne hast du schonmal probiert, ob die platte auch im bios mit der kompletten 200GB erkannt wird. Du könntest auch schauen ob unter knoppix die komplette kapazität der platte erkannt wird.

----------

